# Priming EHEIM 2213



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Can someone walk me through how to prime the Eheim 2213. I can't seem to find any help on the internet. Does the canister need to be filled with water first? I seem to have everything hooked up correctly with the flows open on both connectors.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

While I don't know exactly I would say yes it must have water in it. And your intake line if possible. My Rena intake has a raised piece with a cap on it. Pour water into it via a funnel and it fills the canister. Once the water is up in the tube all the way, cap it, and it's primed and pumping.
Mine did take a couple filling the first time as it was bone dry on initial set up. 

I'd try filling the canister with water, close it up, and if you can't easily get the intake tube filled try it anyhow. Just don't run it too long without a prime. As with all pumps they usually don't like to run dry.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lisa, 

I just did a quick google search for you and found this:
Setting up Eheim 2213

post #7 on there, the dude gives step by step...

aparently you need to suck on one of the end until water starts to flow or something!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Got it...woohooo! Got sprayed in the face with water, but it was well worth it!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I GOT IT!! Thanks! I ended up loosening the out take tube and the canister started filling with water. I put it back on real fast, and VIOLA! A working filter. WHEW!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

been there, done it, don't love it haha 

glad that helped you out!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

glad I found something to help you!!

ah, come on!!! everyone loves a mouthful of fish water every now and then!


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol Johnny. I just pm'd her the same link. And mentioned post 7


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry I wasn't on earlier :-( 
To answer the q for next time if you have to take your filter apart. I just have everything hooked up and hold the spray bar below the tank in a bucket that let's the water from the intake run into the canister, plug cord in, let run few sec's once its full I kink the spraybar hose and put it in the tank.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

weird. haha

is the forum acting weird? i've double posted like 3 times this evening....or is just me? i see Lisa did too


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

JohnnyD44 said:


> weird. haha
> 
> is the forum acting weird? i've double posted like 3 times this evening....or is just me? i see Lisa did too


THANK YOU I just posted a thread and now its there 3x as well and right before it the forum got super slow - so I'm not loosing it here...It IS the forum...*laying off the meds again*:lol:


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for the link! I really appreciate it.

So Natalie, for next time, I don't have to fill the canister? Just hold the spray bar in a bucket below the intake and the bucket is empty as well....do I have that right?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea that's what I do, the intake int he tank. Empty Canister under the tank on your stand and I hold the spray bar down in to a bucket that's sitting on the ground.

Once its about full (more or less anyway lol) I plug it in let it rattle & do its thing for a few seconds.

Then kink the spraybar hose and put it in the tank...letting it loose BEFORE its in the tank can make for one VERY fast running dog and a "designer" ceiling pattern I can tell ya that much lol


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL. Thanks for the suggestion. I will try that next time I need to take thefilter apart. Hopefully not for quite some time though.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Naw you shouldn't have to; unless its for reasons like medication or super hardcore algae outbreak like my 55g was remember that?
Otherwise I do mine once MAX 2x a year to clean all hoses & pipes etc that's it  NOT like the weekly work for the HOB you had before


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

PS you know I'm so thrilled to see all this pull together after all the PMs now....and its not even my tank lol


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Aww, thank you so much. You have been a wonderful help to me and I am very greatful. I MIGHT have to take it apart way sooner than we thought. Still hearing the slight rattling coming from the canister when the door to my stand it open :-(


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

So I have this filter up and running, but it is still noisy. I'm almost positive it is the impeller or the motor. I emailed the person I got if from and I THINK he's willing to send me a new one (but I'll believe it when it arrives at my doorstep). I tried taking the lid off and messing with the impeller, it seemed to turn smoothly. However, I could not for the life of me figure out how someone would change the impeller. How the heck do you get the housing unit off that it sits in to change it? I don't want to change it, but I want to take it apart and make sure it is sitting perfectly the way it should. Anyone know?


----------

